

Does Google Inbox Use Polymer or Something Else? - nahtnam

Does Google Inbox use Polymer&#x27;s paper elements or something else? Is that &quot;something else&quot; open source?<p>Thanks.
======
FaisalAbid
It's developed in GWT afaik

~~~
nahtnam
So not available for "us"?

~~~
dangrossman
[http://www.gwtproject.org](http://www.gwtproject.org)

